# Standby Power LED leuchtet, Rechner startet nicht



## Durchreiser (22. Januar 2011)

Jetzt aber mal ein richtiges Problem, glaube ich jedenfalls. Ich schicke mal vorweg das ich zum ersten mal einen Rechner selbst zusammengebaut habe. Hat auch fast alles gut geklappt. Was nicht geklappt hat war die Installation des OS auf der SSD Festplatte (Corsair Force 120 GB), die wurde gar nicht angezeigt. Ich hab die dann als vermutlich defekt an Amazon zurückgeschickt und Ersatz bekommen. 
Mittlerweile habe ich herausgefunden, daß man den Betriebsmodus der SSDs im BIOS auf AHCI umstellen sollte. Der Rechner ist übrigens schon super gelaufen mit Windows auf der optischen Festplatte. 
Da ich gelesen habe, daß es ziemlich kompliziert ist die Windows Partition auf eine andere Festplatte zu verschieben habe ich jetzt die SSD an SATA 1 angeschlossen und die optische Festplatte vom Mainboard getrennt. Wollte jetzt den Rechner im BIOS starten und Windows neu installieren, den Rechner anweisen von der SSD Platte zu booten und dann die Windows Partition auf der optischen Festplatte löschen. Das war der Plan.....
Leider startet der Rechner jetzt aber nicht mehr. Er zieht kurz Strom (LEDs am CPU Kühler leuchten kurz auf) und dann nichts mehr, nur die Standby Power LED auf dem Mainboard leuchtet.  Ich hoffe ich habe nichts kaputt gemacht.
Vielleicht liegt das Problem ja auch beim Mainboard (ASUS M488TD-V EVO). Aber da ich ziemlich viele Corsair Teile verbaut habe und mich hier schon mal angemeldet hatte frage ich hier mal um Rat.


----------



## Durchreiser (22. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen, daß ich heute 2 zusätzliche RAM Riegel eingebaut habe, ein Laufwerk aus- und 2 andere eingebaut habe. Aber das sollte doch eigentlich kein Problem sein oder?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (24. Januar 2011)

Bitte liste deine Hardware auf (die gesamte momentan montierte Hardware) Danke


----------



## Durchreiser (24. Januar 2011)

Ja, danke auch, für den Willen zur Unterstützung.
Meine derzeit installierte hardware:
  Case:        Corsair Obsidian 800 D
  Mainboard: Asus M488TD-V EVO
  Netzteil:    Corsair 750 HX
  CPU:         AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
  RAM:         8GB Corsair DDR3 PC1600 C9 (4 x 2GB)
  HDD:         Western Digital Caviar Green Power 750 GB SATA 2 
                  (Lief schon, zur Zeit abgeklemmt)
  SSD:         Corsair Force Series 120GB (da soll Windows 7 drauf)
  CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B
  Grafik:       Gigabyte NVIDIA Geforce GTX 470 OC Triple Fan
  Brenner:    LG BH10LS
  Brenner:    LG GH22NS
Hab grade auch nochmal ausprobiert die optische Festplatte wieder anzuschließen und dann zu starten, hatte aber wieder keinen Erfolg. CMOS Löschen (Batterie ausbauen und den Jumper umsetzen und zurück) habe ich auch gemacht. Bin mal wieder ratlos.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (25. Januar 2011)

sehr merkwürdig.

Bitte einen einzelnen Ram Riegel montieren und testen das System zu starten. Wie sind die Speicher eingestellt auf wieviel MHz arbeiten diese im Bios bzw. haben diese gearbeitet als das Gerät lief?

Wurde ein Bios Update durchgeführt? der 6-Kern CPU wird nicht von jedem Board direkt unterstützt, hierfür ist oft ein Biosupdate unter Verwendung eines 4-Kern Prozessors erforderlich.


----------



## Durchreiser (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich hab probiert mit nur einem RAM Riegel zu starten, kein Erfolg. Wie der RAM im BIOS eingestellt ist weiß ich nicht, ich komme ja nicht ins BIOS. BIOS Update habe ich keins gemacht. Der Rechner lief aber schon einwandfrei mit diesem Prozessor, also muß das Motherboard ihn doch unterstützen oder? Hilfe bitte.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (27. Januar 2011)

Nicht zwingend, aber eigentlich schon, wie waren die Speicher denn eingestellt als der Rechner lief?


----------



## Durchreiser (27. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung! Ich denken, machen viel Arbeitsspeicher rein und gut, du verstehen? Falls ich die Kiste mal wieder zum laufen kriege, wie soll ich denn die Arbeitsspeicher einstellen?


----------



## Durchreiser (27. Januar 2011)

So, Rechner läuft erstmal wieder. Ich habe die notwendigsten Komponenten außerhalb des Gehäuses miteinander verkabelt (Tip aus dem Asus Support Forum) und Windows 7 auf der SSD installiert. Werde mich jetzt Gerät für Gerät vorantasten um so den Fehler zu finden. Im Gehäuse habe ich einen MB Montagepunkt gefunden den mein Board nicht braucht. Vielleicht war es das.
Habe gleich nochmal ne Frage. Ist es wichtig die SSD im AHCI Modus zu betreiben? Habe sie an SATA 6 angeschlossen und konnte da im BIOS nur IDE auswählen. Es läßt sich nur SATA 1-4 oder SATA 5-6 einstellen. Wenn ich die SSD an SATA 1 anschließe und AHCI einstelle verliere ich 2 SATA Steckplätze (SATA 4 existiert nicht). Oder kann ich andere SATA Geräte auch mit AHCI laufen lassen und welche Folgen hat das? SATA 5-6 sind laut MB Handbuch eher für optische Laufwerke gedacht. Danke weiterhin für jede Info.


----------



## Durchreiser (28. Januar 2011)

Ich habe außerhalb des Gehäuses noch die restlichen RAM Riegel eingebaut, SSD Platte doch an SATA 1 angeschlossen, sowie den DVD Brenner an SATA 6, das dann ausprobiert: Funktioniert. AHCI Modus funktionierte nicht, aber egal erst mal.
Aber ins Gehäuse eingebaut habe ich dieselbe Situation wie vorher. Rechner ist nicht zu starten. Am überflüssigen Montagepunkt lag es also nicht. An irgendeinem angeschlossenen Gerät auch nicht.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. Januar 2011)

Hast Du die Platten direkt angeschlossen oder in dem HotSwap?


----------



## Durchreiser (28. Januar 2011)

In den HotSwap Fächern.


----------



## Durchreiser (28. Januar 2011)

In den Hot Swap Fächern. Hat ja außerhalb des Cases auch funktioniert. Also ich denke, daß irgendwo ein Kurzschluß am MB besteht. Weiß aber nicht wie ich rauskriege wo. Vieleicht sollte ich das gesamte MB gegen die Rückwand isolieren?


----------



## BigBubby (28. Januar 2011)

AHCI kannst du danach nicht einfach aktivieren. Dafür musst du manuell die Treiber in Windows einbinden, sonst kann es damit nicht umgehen.
Wenn du es also erst mit IDE installiert hast, kann es nicht einfach mit umstellen funktionieren...

Und das mit dem Abstandshalter ist eine ganz gefährliche Sache. Damit kannst du auch das komplette Mobo killen. Nächste mal auf jeden Fall besser aufpassen.


----------



## Durchreiser (28. Januar 2011)

Ja, ok, danke. Das MB scheint aber noch in Ordnung zu sein. Habe ja nach diesem noch bestehenden Fehler außerhalb des Cases Windows installiert. Ging ja einwandfrei. Ok, bis auf AHCI. Aber wie krieg ich denn jetzt raus, wo der Fehler ist. Den überflüssigen Abstandshalter habe ich natürlich vor dem Neueinbau abgeschraubt.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Januar 2011)

Grundsätzlich:
Alles abschließen, außer NT, CPU, GPU, Ram (auch frontanschlüsse und anknopf etc pp.) Nur noch den Speaker dazu.
Wenn er jetzt irgendwas piept (Vorsichtig anmachen durch kurzschliessen der Pins fuer den Anknopf), dann ablesen, was es zu bedeuten hat.
Wenn nichts piept GPU raus. Wenn Piept, GPU Problem. Wenn nicht Ram raus.
Wenn piept, Ram problem, wenn nicht piept MB/CPU oder NT Problem.


----------



## Durchreiser (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo BigBubby,
danke für die Mühe. Die Grafikkarte ist seit meinem Neuzusammenbau noch gar nicht wieder eingebaut. Das Board hat eine integrierte GPU. Die kann ich wohl nicht abstellen. Starten des Rechners also durch verbinden der beiden Pins mit z.b. Schraubenzieher, richtig? Wo kann ich, wenn es piept irgendwas ablesen?


----------



## BigBubby (29. Januar 2011)

Im Handbuch ist erklärt, was das piepen bedeutet. 
Aber wirklich ablesen kannst du nicht. Nur ausschließen.
Versuch auch ruhig mal mit GPU. Vielleicht ist aus irgend einen dummen grund die onboard im bios deaktiviert...


----------



## Durchreiser (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Problem gelöst!  Aaaaaber, liebe Corsair Leute, das muß man erst mal entdecken. Eines der mit dem Netzteil mitgelieferten SATA Stromversorgungskabel war falsch montiert. Eines der Kabel lief an einem der 4 Stecker vorbei. Ausgerechnet an einem den ich nicht verwendet habe, sonst wär es mir wohl eher aufgefallen. Aber es läuft natürlich dahinter dann falsch weiter. Nachdem ich das Kabel rausgeschmissen habe läuft die Kiste erstmal wieder. Habe zwar schon das nächste Problem aber das versuche ich erst mal selber zu lösen oder sonst einen neuen thread aufzumachen.
Danke nochmal für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (31. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, wenn noch Fragen sind einfach hier fragen, Kabel kannst Du übrigens kostenfrei nachordern bei Netzteilen mit modularen Kabeln. Also HX & AX Serie.


----------

